# [firefox - java console] criptografia fallace

## cloc3

sto usando firefox-5 per accedere alla console qemu di un prodotto di emulazione.

una ubuntu (in emulazione, tra l'altro) non dà problemi.

il mio firefox, invece si impalla sulla criptografia.

la parte pregnante dell'errore sembra questa:

```

java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: Could not initialize class

javax.crypto.SunJCE_b

        at javax.crypto.KeyGenerator.a(DashoA13*..)

...

```

perché succede? cosa potrebbe mancarmi?

```

cloc3@s939 ~ $ qlist -ICLSv dev-java/

dev-java/ant-core-1.8.1:0

dev-java/ant-nodeps-1.8.1:0

dev-java/bcmail-1.45:0

dev-java/bcprov-1.45:0

dev-java/fontbox-0.1.0:0

dev-java/java-config-2.1.11-r3:2

dev-java/java-config-wrapper-0.16:0

dev-java/javacc-4.0-r4:0

dev-java/javatoolkit-0.3.0-r6:0

dev-java/junit-3.8.2-r1:0

dev-java/lucene-2.1.0-r1:2.1

dev-java/pdfbox-0.7.3-r2:0

dev-java/servletapi-2.4-r5:2.4

dev-java/sun-jacc-api-20070102:0

dev-java/sun-jaf-1.1.1:0

dev-java/sun-javamail-1.4.3:0

dev-java/sun-jce-bin-1.6.0:1.6

dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.26:1.6

```

bu. ci ho fatto un baco.

----------

